# Puppy with carpal subluxation - walking on elbows



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

My puppy Jäger just turned 4 months last week. And lately I've become more concerned with the way he walks on his front paws. I understand they are big paws but to me it seems that maybe his bones or muscles aren't developed enough to walk upright on his paws. He seems to be walking more on what would be our wrist area of his front leg. I'm not sure what the name of that body part would be called on a dog. I've included pictures, if you have any suggestions or can comment on whether this is normal or if there is something I can do to correct it, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I have never seen that before. Since he his 4 months old what has the vet said?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wow, I'd be concerned too.  That's referred to as down in the pasterns. Here's an article:

SiriusDog.com - CARPAL SUBLUXATION and WEAK PASTERNS


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sadly my Vet has never mentioned anything to me (I've been to 4 visits in 2 months). It took a pet trainer from petsmart and my girlfriend who is a vet tech to mention to me that my puppy's legs didn't look like they were developing right. I just got off the phone with my vet and will be bringing him in tomorrow. Hopefully this can be corrected successfully.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow... Yes, that is interesting. I just made CUllen walk around so I could see how it was supposed to be... 

Let us know what the vet says

And... I forgot you were so close, are you bringing Jager to the K9 Karnival


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for pure intrest can you turn his paw up and take a pic of the bottom of it?


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like he's missing a joint or there is no ligament on the last joint to keep it from bending. I'm anxious to see what the vet says. I'm surprised no vet has mentioned it before. I hope all is well.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep us posted


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your Vet didn't notice how your
pup is walking. i would use another Vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you feeding? 
I 2nd finding a new vet if your pups legs looked that way on your visits...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*He doesn't look right in the front OR rear*! His front feet are more obvious but he's also down on his rear legs.

Did you contact the breeder............definitely a genetic issue a responsible breeder must know about. 

And it IS subluxation, definitely. Here's more articles Downed pasterns and the German Shepherd puppy 

http://www.grunfeldshepherds.com/articles/lanting/pdfs/carpal.PDF

Carpal Subluxation Syndrome

CARPAL SUBLUXATION SYNDROME (CSS OR DOWN PASTERNS)

AND I'D BE PRINTING THOSE OUT TO TAKE TO YOUR VET..so you can work with them with this.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, that really looks painful and I can see it in the back too. All four paws. 

I agree, find a new vet!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Would an orthopedic vet perhaps be a more direct route to getting him on the right path? Or a vet rehab place after that. Yikes. I would be doing something big and like MRL said, talking to the breeder. 

I had a foster with a slight issue with that and did some things that had good results, but was REALLY careful with the diet and all that other stuff, discussed it all with the (trusted) vet, because doing it on my own could have made it worse.


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't heard anything back from the breeder and tomorrow he will be going back to the vet. I'll definitley post what the Dr. says. I had my pup on royal canin breed specific, but have started transitioning to Blue Buffalo large breed pup. I have been advised to now switch him to an adult dog food with lower protein and look into using some supplements. I definitley wanna hear what the breeder has to say, my pup is one of eight in that litter, and It's the first litter from the Dam. I appreciate all the concern, and will keep you posted.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You have to read those links that were posted. There are specific supplements that needed to be added to his food ASAP to start to help.

Additionally, I wasn't kidding about printing out the infor and photos on the links for your vet. I'm always amazed how much more I know about some specific GSD issues than many general vets know.... But you can educate and work this out together.

REALLY important that the breeder and fellow owners of your pups littermates are contacted...be interesting to hear what they say. Looks like American/Canadian Showlines... Pixie-Orion Litter pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Do you have photos of your pup standing at 8 weeks? 12 weeks? Be interesting to see him grow and if the legs were normal at 8 weeks (or whenever you first got him). This your breeder? http://www.melanashepherds.com/bredby.html Bet they will help you with this and sure they will want to be contacted and get photos.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!! I have never seen that before. When I saw the pictures I was shocked!!! When you bought him did he walk like that?? Did the breeder say anything? Did you go to a reputable breeder? I would get another Vet if they dont see anything wrong with the way he walks. I am still shocked


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you usuing the same Vet that didn't
notice his condition?



GROCKSHD said:


> I haven't heard anything back from the breeder and tomorrow he will be going back to the vet.


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, I'm going to the same Vet, don't know if I'll have the same Dr. I printed out the information from the links as well. I was given a pretty detailed/specific list of supplements (Vitamin C, E, selenium, Gaviscon, fish oil, glucosamine, condriotin.) and amount to give. I'm going to try the science diet lamb and rice... I've read that helps too. Hopefully The breeder has more insight as well, she certianly seemed to be very informative and was recommended as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are better foods out there than SD. Did you read that on a vets site?


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

I read Science Diet on a few of those links provided. I'll do more research tomorrow. I took the rest of the week off just so I can get started on this.
Here are some pictures of my pup when he was younger:

8-9 weeks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am absolutely shocked that he looked like that when you picked him up and the breeder said nothing to you!!!!

How much did you pay for him? I would be furious


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, the breeder must have known he had weak pasterns if this is what he looked like so young. I would go to an ortho vet as this didn't just start. Wonder if the other littermates are affected.
Some pups do go thru a stage where they show weakness, but yours is really extreme.
I hope with management they'll strengthen.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have seen and heard of this before, you will need to be very proactive and he can recover, it was clear at 8 weeks but some pups are weak and out grow it, yours did not, so early prevention would have been good, it is not to late though. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks to me like the pup was down in the front at 8 weeks. Did all the puppies in the litter look like this?




?









My puppy at about the same age as yours is now.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Would an orthopedic vet perhaps be a more direct route to getting him on the right path? Or a vet rehab place after that. Yikes. I would be doing something big and like MRL said, talking to the breeder.
> 
> I had a foster with a slight issue with that and did some things that had good results, but was REALLY careful with the diet and all that other stuff, discussed it all with the (trusted) vet, because doing it on my own could have made it worse.


I agree with Jean that you should see a specialist. I would also look for another general vet, he should have noticed something was wrong with your puppy the first time he saw him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I may have gotten confused on the breeder of this puppy. I thought (from the pedigreedatabase listed by the OP) that the mother of the puppy was AFV (US) Ch. Melana's Orion TC who came back as being bred by TOP QUALITY AKC German Shepherds suitable for Show, Performance and Companions 

But I just got an email from a Melissa Campbell who says she is from Melana Shepherds and not only does she NOT know this puppy. She hasn't bred for over a year............... so it couldn't be from her bitch after all.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your vet didn't notice that,,I'd be seeing another vet, in fact I'd be going to an orthopedic specialist,,he is WAY down on pasterns, and sorry to say 'not a good thing'( poor puppy, I hope this can be corrected..

I would ask Andaka here on the board or one of the other experienced breeders, (Chris comes to mind as well) for their suggestions/ideas/opinions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So was the pedigree info put on PDB false? Who is the breeder Grockshd?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! i hope she didn't get ripped off.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well in the database, the melani dog is the sire, so maybe someone else owns the sire the dam doesn't appear to be a melani dog.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like you've been given some good links here, but if you would like to talk to a local dog owner who has gone through this very same thing with her pup and achieved good results through diet and some other things, you can call Dorrie of Canine Obedience Training in Virginia Beach, 427-2292. Bobby talked to her last night about Jager after Max's class, and she knew right away what he was talking about as she had a Swissy (or Bernese, one or the other) with the very same issue. She said she would be more than happy to talk to you about what she did. She even showed Bobby a picture of him with a couple other dogs of the same breed after the diet changes, etc, and Bobby said you could tell her dog's legs weren't quite as straight, but he was so much better than the pics you have posted.

Jager may never be 100% show quality, but I think there's a good chance his condition can be vastly improved and he'll be able to walk more normally.

Please keep us posted, and don't hesitate to call Dorrie if you just need a sympathetic ear of someone who has also gone through this. Also, here's a link to her website:
Canine Obedience Training


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> So was the pedigree info put on PDB false? Who is the breeder Grockshd?


For all I know at this point the original poster (puppy owner) may just have put the link in their signature line cause they love those lines.... or maybe I somehow misread them and the breeders?

They seem like they are responsible breeders and keep track of their dogs. So I'm sure they will follow up on this.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> For all I know at this point the original poster (puppy owner) may just have put the link in their signature line cause they love those lines.... or maybe I somehow misread them and the breeders?
> 
> They seem like they are responsible breeders and keep track of their dogs. So I'm sure they will follow up on this.



But how comes that the litter is on there as well as a sibbling named Godric that was born at the 13th of December

There are some possibilities. 



OP confused her dogs pedigree
The breeder is lying
OP was lying about the dogs pedigree (which I can't believe because there isn't a reason)
Somebody else ripped off the OP and sold a dog that isn't what the papers say which wouldn't surprise me.
The breeder used different dogs and turned in the wrong papers (which wouldn't surprise me either...
Something else is going on...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well in the database, the melani dog is the sire, so maybe someone else owns the sire the dam doesn't appear to be a melani dog.


Oops, you saying I can't read a pedigree wub: ) So it was the male that I messed up with and said was their dog? She posted to me saying their kennels had nothing to do with this breeding though. So even though I messed up the parentage of bitch/dog......... Melissa Campbell who says she is from Melana Shepherds was quite clear that she had no responsibility for this puppy at all.

So just want to pass that on. And I apologize for saying any dogs from her lines were in this puppy (really sorry).


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

The Breeder is Liberty Paws in King George, Va Intro. The Sire according to the Breeder is AFV (US) Ch. Melana's Orion TC and The Dam is Greifzu's Above and Beyond (Pixie). I never saw the Sire on site, but I know the Dam is the same one pictured on the PDB, cause she bit me in the butt the first time I went to the breeders home. I'm not sure if any of my pups litter mates have the same issue
I found a picture of another male from the same litter


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What about the Goedrick puppy? Isn't that a sibbling of yours? Or is that Goedrick in the picture?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And I think that the breeder information while slightly germane is becoming a distraction from the main issue, which is finding the best place for this puppy and person to go for help. And I can't find the ortho vet listing! :hammer:

I would call around and ask different vet offices/orthos what their experience with this is, and find the one who has seen/dealt with it successfully. I think that's what I would do!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> *And I think that the breeder information while slightly germane is becoming a distraction from the main issue*, which is finding the best place for this puppy and person to go for help. And I can't find the ortho vet listing! :hammer:
> 
> I would call around and ask different vet offices/orthos what their experience with this is, and find the one who has seen/dealt with it successfully. I think that's what I would do!


True!


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the Vet. Heading there now. He said that he noticed a slight turned out leg, but nothing that raised concern or to note. He was I'm guessing waiting to see if my pup was going to grow out of it. I scheduled an appointment with another Dr. who does ortho and rehab. So I wanna here what she has to say... I'll update when I get back.

I'm not sure about Godric, I know LPK (Liberty Paws Kennel) Diesel is a sibling, thats the one the breeder kept.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish you luck, at least you have information now on what it is to go forward. Maybe bring in some copies of the links provided so your vet can learn more(if s/he isn't familiar)


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GROCKSHD said:


> Just got off the phone with the Vet. Heading there now. He said that he noticed a slight turned out leg, *but nothing that raised concern or to note*. He was I'm guessing waiting to see if my pup was going to grow out of it. I scheduled an appointment with another Dr. who does ortho and rehab. So I wanna here what she has to say... I'll update when I get back.
> 
> I'm not sure about Godric, I know LPK (Liberty Paws Kennel) Diesel is a sibling, thats the one the breeder kept.


Even though it is THAT obvious on the pics? Sometimes I want to grab vets and SHAKE THEM!!! He should have been concerned!!! 

Keep us posted and let us know what the vet said.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:rofl: I had thought of the shaking thing when I read that too! 

Good luck today!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

GROCKSHD said:


> Just got off the phone with the Vet. Heading there now. He said that he noticed a slight turned out leg, but nothing that raised concern or to note. He was I'm guessing waiting to see if my pup was going to grow out of it. I scheduled an appointment with another Dr. who does ortho and rehab. So I wanna here what she has to say... I'll update when I get back.
> 
> I'm not sure about Godric, I know LPK (Liberty Paws Kennel) Diesel is a sibling, thats the one the breeder kept.


 
I see you are in Norfolk VA. You might consider calling VA Tech. There are a Vet Teaching hospital and have a lot of specialists there. I know when the vets in my area are "out of their league" on animal issues....everything is referred to the specialists at Virginia Tech.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Your puppy seems to have extreme sublaxation. I would be looking into possible problems.

Carpal Subluxation Syndrome


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have to say, this doesn't seem completely uncommon in some showlines. You may just want to contact your breeder(s), work with extra supplements in the diet, and hope he lifts up over time.


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, My pup re-visited the vet today, and I feel as though the Dr. was down playing my dogs situation. He said that there is slight subluxation and that he can refer me to a specialist, or I could just let it go. Needless to say, I got the information for the specialist, I'm going to at least have a consultation. I'm also looking for a new vet. In the mean time, diet is being altered. I have purchased the extra supplements that I was informed about by some very helpful members of this forum. I'm STILL waiting to get a call back from the Breeder. I hope she is not avoiding me. I'll keep you guys informed as I go along. I gave Jager a big ol' hug and told him I was going to get him fixed up right. Of course he just licks my face.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just want to say that I think you are great with the attitude you are showing! Clear thinking and not ranting about the vet or the breeder shows character.
I hope he gets fixed up right, too! His devotion to you shows as he licks your face


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I just want to say that I think you are great with the attitude you are showing! Clear thinking and not ranting about the vet or the breeder shows character.
> I hope he gets fixed up right, too! His devotion to you shows as he licks your face


I agree, well said


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> I just want to say that I think you are great with the attitude you are showing! Clear thinking and not ranting about the vet or the breeder shows character.
> I hope he gets fixed up right, too! His devotion to you shows as he licks your face


That's a great attitude! It's not your puppies fault and he sounds like a love! :wub:


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I thought by looking at the pedigree link it was pretty clear. Melissa at Melana owns the sire Orion but unless she leased the bitch or something (which she didn't) then someone else bred to her male.

I am very happy you aren't blaming the breeder b/c I'm sure it wouldn't be intentional, although he/she might have mentioned it to you as a BTW! if the pup left their house like that. It is a very good thing you are attempting to contact them though, they need to know, and they should offer you support!!

I have a young dog who had a similar problem, but he definitely wasn't down anywhere near as much. I am now pretty sure where it came from in his pedigree. I am my dogs' breeder so I can't rant on myself LOL. 
His parents, littermates and half-sisters/brothers didn't have the same problem. He went down front and very little in the hocks, but straightened up by 6 months, and is normal at 3 years, with only a slight variance of angle in his pasterns. He practices in agility, shows in conformation and is normal in every other way. We won't go far in agility though bc I don't want to put pressure on what was at one time a weak point.
Pups that have that problem I have noticed are longer than normal in the pastern area at least in that age period(too early to try to remember the real names of things LOL), ligamentation may not be as strong.
I tried all the various supplements, treatments, between vitamins and SureGrow, gelatin, etc....I think time and a lower protein adult food is what helped. 
If they are going to go up they will go up. 
BTW>> none of the supplements seemed to hurt it, but they didn't seem to help.

IF you do go to a specialist do NOT allow them to splint the pasterns, that will only make the ligamentation weaker. I gathered a ton of information on this when I had to go through it. Those few months before he went back up I stressed a bit. ;-))

Let me know via email if you want pics or written information. I will be out of town until Monday though.

Catherine Morton


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad your seeing a specialist AND finding a new vet) 

Good luck with your puppy, and good for you for sticking it out with him,,he looks like a sweet boy and certainly not his fault..

Please keep us updated


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Good luck, Grock. Sounds like you have a pretty good handle on the situation especially considering your (ex)vet's seemingly laissez faire attitude about the whole thing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like how the ex Vet tried to act like it was not a problem, not wanting to admit his mistake. I had the same problem


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CMorton said:


> I thought by looking at the pedigree link it was pretty clear. Melissa at Melana owns the sire Orion but unless she leased the bitch or something (which she didn't) then someone else bred to her male.
> 
> I am very happy you aren't blaming the breeder b/c I'm sure it wouldn't be intentional, although he/she might have mentioned it to you as a BTW! if the pup left their house like that. It is a very good thing you are attempting to contact them though, they need to know, and they should offer you support!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in with your personal experience and what worked in your situation. :wub:


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

As others have said, it takes real character to address the problem and not dwell on the bad, I commend you on that! 
I am very sorry to hear about your boy, but I just wanted to say thank you for posting. This has been one of the most helpful threads I have read on this forum. Please keep us updated on his progress, I wish you both the best!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree. This is something I've never heard of or seen in my life. I think we're all a bit smarter and informed now. 
Thanks for sharing your story and i hope your boy heals fast


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support. Honestly, Jager is my WingMan, he's always got my back and I have his. I know this isn't his fault and he will still get spoiled no matter if he was a champion or had no legs at all....

Ok. So I was finally able to get in touch with the breeder. She has never had any complications of this sort in any of her past litters or in her years of breeding. She did say however, that it's the Dam's first litter and of course everything was checked and cleared before breeding, on the Sire and Dam side. I was also informed that my puppy's sibling (twin) is also experiencing the same complications as mine. The breeder just learned about that situation 3 days ago. Since she didn't have any first hand experience with this situation she asked that I do consult the specialist and let her know what the Dr. recommends, and we'll go from there. She was also going to her vet to try and get as much information as she can. My breeder was very positive, supportive, and concerned. She told me that she will be right there with me through it all... I sure hope so!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's fantastic and great news!!! Good luck to you and your boy!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So she didn't notice your pups pasterns were weak when she sent him home?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would be concerned about that too. I am a first time GSD owner and *I* saw something wrong with them. I'm also still wondering about the pedigree situation, although obviously not the biggest issue right now. I'm glad you are taking this so well and have a plan.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Off topic...seems like there are a lot of Hampton Roadians in the house  Hello from VA BEACH!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad your breeder is being supportive and hope she can help you as well


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Red Grappler... Yes... Va beach here too.. native and can't wait to leave lol... but hubby making me stick around a few more years


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How is your puppy?


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Any updates???


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been wondering about updates as well. I couldn't remember the OP or the topic to track it down. Thanks! Updates Pleeeeease!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, would love to hear an update... The breed really shouldn't breed that bitch again. Did I miss something, or did she saw she was going to get her fixed? 

I'm also a Hampton Roads person... There sure are a lot of you here lol


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I wonder how the pup is doing myself.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I have not been able to get this pup out of my mind. I kep wondering and wondering how the pup is doing!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here. Hope he is all fine and doing well.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

has anyone sent a pm or email to the OP? I've been checking for an update too


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I looked on the PDB thru the link the OP had....but the puppy is no longer listed there either?
Hope all is well.......


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep us posted....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....has anyone heard?


----------



## eros10 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Going through exactly the same thing.*

This is my first post so hello everyone. My little guy (15weeks) is going through exactly the same thing. Our trainer brought it to our attention. I just thought he was going to grow out of it. Doesn't seem so after reading this thread. Please keep us posted as to what you're plan is. We are going to the vet early next week. thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

eros10 said:


> This is my first post so hello everyone. My little guy (15weeks) is going through exactly the same thing. Our trainer brought it to our attention. I just thought he was going to grow out of it. Doesn't seem so after reading this thread. Please keep us posted as to what you're plan is. We are going to the vet early next week. thanks


Eros10, did you read all the sites posted? Looks like going the nutritional route can be a huge help, but ASAP. And this is a genetic breeder issue that your (hopefully?) responsible breeder needs to be aware of to avoid a repeat breeding.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think there here anymore. Only 47 posts and its been a long time since we had a update. I hope the puppy is ok.


----------



## eros10 (Aug 20, 2010)

I absolutely will call the breeder as soon as I see the vet first. I'd like for his official diagnosis because I'm sure the breeder will ask. This thread was extremely helpful and have put the puppy on adult food with low protein/fat. I will look to the vet for supplements. You all provided some incredible feedback. I really appreciate it....Thanks


----------



## eros10 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Got some bitter sweet news*

We took our little guy to a specialist and he told us that what he has is *tendon laxity*. He's seen this a lot in the American Lines. He's told us that we need to put splints on his front legs for 6 weeks or leave him in the crate for 6 weeks with mininmal activity. He said this is not genetic but a growth issue which will be corrected with the above. This doctor is very well respected and saw what it was a soon as he saw the puppy. If anything, at least there's something else it could be. For us, at least it's not genetic. It could be crippling if not taken care of now he said. So, here we go. Will let you know how things go. Perhaps I'll post some pics.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

eros10 said:


> We took our little guy to a specialist and he told us that what he has is *tendon laxity*. He's seen this a lot in the American Lines. He's told us that we need to put splints on his front legs for 6 weeks or leave him in the crate for 6 weeks with mininmal activity. He said this is not genetic but a growth issue which will be corrected with the above. This doctor is very well respected and saw what it was a soon as he saw the puppy. If anything, at least there's something else it could be. For us, at least it's not genetic. It could be crippling if not taken care of now he said. So, here we go. Will let you know how things go. Perhaps I'll post some pics.


THIS IS GENETIC...

Which is why he's seen it in 'American' lines. It comes thru GENETICALLY in their lines. I know it's not you..... but BREEDERS who don't realize it's genetic to breed away from it only make it WORSE.

And I'd be freaking out at his recommendation. Is that what all those sites recommended? WHat is your vets actual experience with this?








http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s292/GROCKSHD/Jager/P1020189.jpg?t=1272470641


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> I don't think there here anymore. Only 47 posts and its been a long time since we had a update. I hope the puppy is ok.



Honestly, since the pedigree can't be found anymore and the poster hasn't been on here... don't know how to say it but I wouldn't be surprised if the pup was put to sleep.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mrs.K said:


> Honestly, since the pedigree can't be found anymore and the poster hasn't been on here... don't know how to say it but I wouldn't be surprised if the pup was put to sleep.


Eros stated they had the same condition in their pup and just did an update yesterday with the vet's recommendation. Which was not to put the pup to sleep.

I did post the original posters PHOTO, but just so new people to the thread could see an example of carpal subluxation.


----------



## eros10 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my take....We will do everything we can to keep Eros around for many years. He's part of my family and I owe it to him to find the right specialist who will diagnose the issue and offer the solution. I believe I've done this. I will begin the therapy next week and he is very confident that after the splints are removed in 6 weeks, he will be back to normal. I'm paying the breeder a visit today so he could see Eros. It'll be more devasting if he continues the line. Like nI said I will be posting pics here with his progress. Thank you all so much!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

eros10 said:


> Here's my take....We will do everything we can to keep Eros around for many years. He's part of my family and I owe it to him to find the right specialist who will diagnose the issue and offer the solution. I believe I've done this. I will begin the therapy next week and he is very confident that after the splints are removed in 6 weeks, he will be back to normal. I'm paying the breeder a visit today so he could see Eros. It'll be more devasting if he continues the line. Like nI said I will be posting pics here with his progress. Thank you all so much!


Can't wait to see the updates and pictures. You ever think of posting a blog or website so your progress can be followed and suggested for people that are in the same situation in the future?


----------



## eros10 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that is a great idea. I will have to look into it. I will probably start another thread because i really want to address this properly. I would hate to think that people are putting their puppies down becuase of this. I've recieved a lot of information pertaining to this condition and if one puppy can avoid the needle then we did something good here. Thanks again all and look out for a new thread by me soon.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

now im really curious how pup is  best wishes


----------



## richardsknl (Apr 28, 2011)

since 15 days i am expecting a good answer for this CARPAL SUBLUXATION SYNDROME but i think no one has the idea of curing it. Many said that it is the problem with the diet we give. I have a 6 Months old female GSD, she was sick with Parvo virus at the age of 3 months and sick for a month without food and just in I/V, and its ok since 2 months and eats well now, she missed all the food and proteins for a month. she was just skin on bones. now she is ok but suffering from CARPAL SUBLUXATION SYNDROME ( Downed pasterns ) from the age of 4 months after recovering from Parvo.

Now my question is when she didnt even had anything for a month and just lived on I/V, how can it be with high proteins ? and i am very much worried about my pup and we love her very much, some of my friends who saw her told me to leave it which i cant do it. i tried many medicines and foods but in vein. 

i am waiting for a correct solution which i can cure my pup.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

did anyone ever hear back about Jager?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

We have the exact same issue that we just noticed at 12 weeks old. What was the issue? We are hoping it is due to a growth spurt and will correct itself. What did your vet say?

Cheryl
Dallas


----------

